#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  energy vampires

## shani

About narcisssists and energy vampires (same thing)
I am aware that I have had chunky pieces of my soul taken by messed up posessed people, i am ashamed but what can i say i was seduced.

does anyone have any tips/experiance on soul recovery and breaking soul ties?

----------


## Great American Desert

Are narcissists energy vampires really? Or do their victims unwittingly offer up their energy to a magnetic personality?

I have seen that some people are natural born victims. They are addicted to being victimized - they thrive on it. This personality type is far more prevalent than what is recognized.

If you want to avoid falling prey to these types, there is no better advice than to keep your head about you and maintain some level of objectivity when it comes to your social life. If you can be that annoying friend that warns another when somebody is no good for them, then be that friend for yourself. As far as recovery, simply accept that these events have taken place, learn from them and move on. As cheesy as it sounds, you have to forgive yourself the transgression, but not forget the shame.

----------


## Mirfalan

> Narcissism describes the trait of excessive self-love.


A narcissist does not need other people to love oneself. I know, because I am narcissistic. I do not feed on the energy of other people. I do not feed on any energy, except calories obtained from food. Also, no where does narcissism imply being unkind to others or feeding off their energy. I am an elitist, but I get along fine with people who show some semblance of intelligence. Such a quality was clearly lacking in the original post. The only narcissists who could even remotely be called "messed up" are the excessive ones.




> In psychology and psychiatry, excessive narcissism is recognized as a severe personality dysfunction or personality disorder.

----------


## VIRAL

Wrte their name on a peice of paper and burn it on a black candle.

----------


## Venefica

It depends on how you look at it, yes some people with various personality disorders can be very draining, when you give someone attention or feel strongly about them then you give them energy, when people demand attention all the time that will drain you.

However there are also many who drain energy from others, minute, non harmful amounts, or from willing donors, or even from the excess energy a crowd generate who are kind, loving people who just have some energy imbalance, people who in no way are narcissists or have a personality disorder of any kind.

Now if you feel you energy being drained, protect yourself, google it, there are tons of effective protection rituals like the LBRP that will protect you quite effectively.

----------


## shani

> A narcissist does not need other people to love oneself. I know, because I am narcissistic. I do not feed on the energy of other people. I do not feed on any energy, except calories obtained from food. Also, no where does narcissism imply being unkind to others or feeding off their energy. I am an elitist, but I get along fine with people who show some semblance of intelligence. Such a quality was clearly lacking in the original post. The only narcissists who could even remotely be called "messed up" are the excessive ones.


Your just a pompous idiot, theres plenty of "narcissists" just like you. Your not even that good at it, so just shut the **** up  :Smile:

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Instant Nigeria.

----------


## Mirfalan

Even though you, in blatant disregard to my post, attacked me instead of contributing something intelligent to the discussion, I will help you out with your sentence structure.




> Haha! **** you; you're just another pompous idiot. These places are full of them.


Compare to the original post:




> Haha, **** you, your just another pompous idiot these places are full of them


And I see you had the audacity to continue your unmerited assault again while I was constructing this post. You are just digging your hole deeper.

----------


## Great American Desert

Wow, what a bitch.

You should learn the proper use of "your" and "you're".

----------


## shani

I dont care about grammar or spelling, or getting into a pissing contest, im too lazy. That guy was just a prick i dont know why he wasted his time giving any sort of reply to my post. 



I just had a question which was about breaking soul ties with possessed people.
I know from experience it can be life and death. Ive seen the demonic take over people and it is not a joke, people wind up flying through the room needing to be restrained so dont try to kill their families or the wind up a suicide or in the hospital. I realize i had vulnerabilies to get into my situation but i just wanted to talk about options for clearing the ties and reversing the damage, and what sorts of options exist that others may have tried.
Life is not perfect and we can be hit devastating blows no matter how godlike we think we might be. It infuriates me when someone admits to struggle that they are put into the box of being a weak or a failure. How can anyone forget that life is just fucked up.?

----------


## shani

> Yes it is but we are here and there is not to much we can do about it, we have to make the best of it, there is no real answer. I try to do the best I can, that is about it, but I do understand what you are saying.


Thank you Mrs. peel. 

I am sorry if i came across as being aggressive. I do not seek confrontation. I just have limits, and i felt provoked.

----------


## Mirfalan

Let me make myself crystal clear. You are not going to learn anything anywhere by insulting people. You are also not going to learn anything by making ridiculous assertions, such as equating narcissists to energy vampires. I understand that people make mistakes, but the tone of your original post was incredibly matter-of-fact, when, in reality, your facts were not straight. However, continuing this conversation with you will also hinder any knowledge gathering, so I will simply overlook your outburst without an apology. May you find what you seek.

----------


## shani

> Let me make myself crystal clear. You are not going to learn anything anywhere by insulting people. You are also not going to learn anything by making ridiculous assertions, such as equating narcissists to energy vampires. I understand that people make mistakes, but the tone of your original post was incredibly matter-of-fact, when, in reality, your facts were not straight. However, continuing this conversation with you will also hinder any knowledge gathering, so I will simply overlook your outburst without an apology. May you find what you seek.


The Great Oz has spoken.

----------


## Mirfalan

> The Great Oz has spoken.


You know what? I think you are an energy vampire. Or perhaps, troll is the more appropriate mythological creature.

----------


## shani

no of course im not here to cause trouble, I may be an unfamiliar lowly member but Mr. insulted me first, so i wasnt shy about it. I just look to these forums to have honest, informative discussions, not to play games. Im sorry if i offended anyone with my bad language, other people in the past didnt seem to mind so i didnt thin it was a big deal. Just here to share info, not get into a pissing contest.

----------


## Jazameen

Freindly debates are great, then there may be some that have to feed of the energies that fighting gives off.

But anyways...back to the main subject. Last summer I have a energy vampie come to the store all the time. At first I didn't really think about it, I was working, I'm tired, etc, but after a while it got to the point where my hubby was trying to tell her that I just couldn't deal with her anymore. He told her that she was "you're sucking the life energy out of my wife, you got to go." bless his heart. But it was like talking to a brick way. So I had to suck it up and tell her that she was to phone before she came, this way I had some warning. But now that I'm in my prime again, when I see her, I use an invisablity spell or just white light, put up my steel bubble and then mirror all her negitivity back to her.

So far so good. I find that if you have a person that is sucking you dry, the best bet is either tell them what they are doing, cause chances are they don't even realize what is happening, or if they do, they aen't worth having a friends, what friend would harm you in this way.

Just my thought.

----------


## Venefica

The is the problem. Most energy vampires who know they have the condition do not drain from unwilling people and if one do, not enough to do any harm, it is those who do not know that can be a problem. Also some people are not really energy vampires but are sick or just exhausted and drain energy from people while their own energy is so low, though this condition will then correct itself once the person is well again. But it can be a problem while it is happening.

----------

